# crafter's whinge



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I do quite a bit of stuff - from making fancy dress costumes, to card-making/scrapbooking, painting murals in DD's bedroom etc. etc. etc. I have a number of stashes around the house. I have crepe paper in every colour imaginable. I have acrylic paints in nearly as many. I have so many colours of thread and ribbon I could open a shop. stickers/embellishments/stamps/inks for cards - got 'em. All the odds and sods that go with them. so......

How is it that whenever I have a new project/costume/whatever to make I always need something I don't have. I would have thought that by now I would be able to say - oh yes I can do this or that but no..... I always have to go and get something extra 

Unless I have goblins who always hide whatever it is I am going to need maybe?

Anyone else get this?

hoggie


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

My scrapbook supplies take an entire house to contain, and I have a terrible time getting organized. I have been buying those 3 drawer plastic containers, stacking them and labeling the drawers. I have been putting everything else in plastic shoe boxes with labels. I am such a packrat !! I can't ever find anything....and the stained glass supplies are even worse !


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

What is a whinge?

Edited to ad: Oh never mind! I looked it up. It is a British term for a complaint or protest. Woo Hoo I learned something new today!

donsgal


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hoggie said:


> How is it that whenever I have a new project/costume/whatever to make I always need something I don't have. I would have thought that by now I would be able to say - oh yes I can do this or that but no..... I always have to go and get something extra
> 
> Unless I have goblins who always hide whatever it is I am going to need maybe?
> 
> ...


Oh boy, do I. And after I buy the <insert new thing I needed> I usually find one that I bought a long time ago and stashed because "this is cool, I might need it"

It's not goblins, but little men in blue coats. They hide things. You look for something that you KNOW is there....but it's not. and then someone else comes in the room and "poof" it's there. right where you thought it should be. The little men in blue coats had just put it back


----------

